# Speaker banana plugs question



## hearrean

Someone recommended a particular brand & p/n of a banana plug which is a Monoprice JX 74047. It doesn't appear these will accept the speaker cables from the rear of the plug, only the side which would be fine for my tower speakers, but not my Yamaha receiver. The binding posts on the back of my Yamaha are so close together, the side-insert type just won't work for me (not enough room). I actually need both, screw-type plugs where you can insert the speaker cable into the rear and also the side. Any recommendations!


Ken


----------



## jello2594

Um, Radio Shack has a bunch of those gold banana plugs that take cables from the rear.


----------



## hearrean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jello2594* /forum/post/11482943
> 
> 
> Um, Radio Shack has a bunch of those gold banana plugs that take cables from the rear.



RS's prices are ridiculous compared to what I've heard about online at places like Monoprice. I just thought someone might know more about the ones I posted about or know of another on-line source. If not, I'll have no choice, but RS..


Ken


----------



## brittmer

I use the GLS locking bannana plugs and I am very happy with them and they are reasonably priced.
http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchan...y_Code=locking 


Bruce


----------



## rgroves

Belkin has some ( I can't get to their site right now to post a link - Damn work firewalls).


Use the coupon code of 12345 at check out to save 40% (it's a code that has been working for almost 3 years now).



I like those locking plugs....might have to order some of those.


----------



## clinthicum

Have you considered using compression speaker wire ends?

ICM or F-Conn makes them with either banana, pin, or spade ends or tips.


You'll need to have a compression tool, but it's well worth it. Clean and tight fit, plus no worrying about screws coming loose or using little tiny screw drivers to tighten set screws, etc.

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/Produc.../RGSPB_KIT.jpg 


You can also purchase them in a right angle configuration, too.


Chris L.

Maryland

HighDefInstalls.com


----------



## snooz123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brittmer* /forum/post/11483046
> 
> 
> I use the GLS locking bannana plugs and I am very happy with them and they are reasonably priced.
> http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchan...y_Code=locking
> 
> 
> Bruce



Can you explain how they work? I bought the same kind but not sure of how to put the wire in and also how to connect them to my Onkyo receiver.


----------



## angelo913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snooz123* /forum/post/13719306
> 
> 
> Can you explain how they work? I bought the same kind but not sure of how to put the wire in and also how to connect them to my Onkyo receiver.



I have bought my "locking" Banana Plugs from BJC. On BJC's web site they have a Speaker_Cable_Termination.pdf , look at page 3.


...Angelo


----------



## rxtian

I used the JX-74043 Copper Speaker Banana Plugs - Solder Type from Monoprice. You can insert the speaker wire from the the rear, and you do not need to solder at all.


Inexpensive, and these worked great on an Onkyo SR501.


----------



## WilliamZX11

I don't like the all metal banana plugs, seems if one worked loose, you could have a short. I use these, great price for 16 of them, but hurry, they were only $8.99 when I bought mine around Christmas.

http://www.buy.com/prod/oem-systems-.../90109287.html 


They all sound the same anyways.


----------



## bulls

that's what i thought when i was hooking up metal banana plugs, but then figured, no animals/babies to pull on the cables so not much risk of becoming loose


----------



## tpham

+1.


Locking bannana plugs stay secured on ALL receivers. Some plugs don't fit tightly and can come off by themselves or while placing the receiver in/out the rack or cabinet.


Cheers,

TP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brittmer* /forum/post/11483046
> 
> 
> I use the GLS locking bannana plugs and I am very happy with them and they are reasonably priced.
> http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchan...y_Code=locking
> 
> 
> Bruce


----------



## Garet Jax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hearrean* /forum/post/11482738
> 
> 
> Someone recommended a particular brand & p/n of a banana plug which is a Monoprice JX 74047. It doesn't appear these will accept the speaker cables from the rear of the plug, only the side which would be fine for my tower speakers, but not my Yamaha receiver. The binding posts on the back of my Yamaha are so close together, the side-insert type just won't work for me (not enough room). I actually need both, screw-type plugs where you can insert the speaker cable into the rear and also the side. Any recommendations!
> 
> 
> Ken



Ken,


Although it doesn't look like it, monoprice's JX-74043 unit will allow rear entry (mind out of the gutter people).


You can screw off the base, insert the wire, fold the edges over the base and screw the top part back on.


I have ordered many of these plugs and am using them through my current configs.

This step by step instruction is exactly what you have to do to the plugs I recommended from monoprice.


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brittmer* /forum/post/11483046
> 
> 
> I use the GLS locking bannana plugs and I am very happy with them and they are reasonably priced.
> http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchan...y_Code=locking
> 
> 
> Bruce



+2


----------



## gbabu7

you can also check the Altona Audiophile Banana Plugs - have good range: 8 ~ 14 gauge.

Rear locking, gold plated and $22.50 for 8. Pretty much same price as GLS Generation II..


----------



## mariokrt64

what's the diference between "closed screw" and Open screw type banana plugs. Its monoprice jx-74043 and jx-74047


----------



## stidrvr

The open screw plugs have a hole on the side. This is so you can insert wire from the side of the plug. Then you turn the threaded end, which will compress the inserted speaker wire. This plug is similar to all other banana plugs, well minus the plastic connector that joins the two.


The ones with out the hole are used for insert speaker wire in the end off the plug. The ones without the hole prevents you from insert speaker wire from the side of the plug. Monoprice has a guide for the "holeless" one showing how to use them.


Also on the bottom of the guide, it shows both types of connectors hooked up to receiver

http://www.monoprice.com/manual/INST...NA%20PLUGS.pdf


----------



## mattldm

Im looking for options on angled banana plugs. I dont like how the straight bananas make the wires stick out so far behind my Paradigm Studio 20's.

I have looked at the parts express bananas:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...umber=091-1075 


And I have also looked at the WBT:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=093-540 


I was just wondering if there was anything in between these as far as price and looks. I like the looks of the WBT but the price is ridiculous, and the PE ones look kinda cheap. I know it doesnt have any effect on the sound but I want my cables to look nice


----------



## Johnla

I don't think either one is going to be a great amount shorter, in how much they actually stick out from you speaker, over a normal banana plug. Also, while the WBT brand also looks to be encased in a clear plastic of some sort and as a result of that it's probably also insulated rather well because of it. The Parts Express branded one however, looks to be uninsulated. And that's not good IMO, it would be very easy to accidentally have them move towards each other and cause direct short.


----------



## yojoe74

Would installing banana plugs on the receiver end of the speaker wire, but not on the speaker end, defeat the purpose of banana plugs?


I've been thinking of using them on the receiver end only to ease installation of my new receiver and prevent corrosion at the receiver.


----------



## GirkMonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yojoe74* /forum/post/18551850
> 
> 
> Would installing banana plugs on the receiver end of the speaker wire, but not on the speaker end, defeat the purpose of banana plugs?
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of using them on the receiver end only to ease installation of my new receiver and prevent corrosion at the receiver.



no.


but I don't think a banana plug will have any impact on corrosion prevention whatsoever. (is your receiver under water?). If you think it will make installation easier, use them, if not, don't. You aren't going to be able to hear a difference.


----------



## bigdaddy999

Dumb question here. Just purchased some monoprice banana plugs for my B&W speakers, but they're too skinny (not the pin-type). Any suggestions on how to spread them out a tad so they'll grip? Or are they just not the right thing for these terminals?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 



Thanks!


----------



## MrBobb

Just stick one of those precision screwdriver in there and spread them.


----------



## nezff

Gls audio locking plugs on my surround


----------



## underminded999

I also use Monoprice's closed screw type Banana plugs. http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I find they work well. After inserting the speaker wire(I used 16 gauge), I used a pair of channel-lock pliers, set about an inch apart, one on the tip of the plug and the other on the end where the wire goes and closed enough to cause the banana end to 'flair' out. It produces a snug fit for my speaker connection.


I also only use the banana plugs on the AVR end, since all of my speaker terminals are spring clips. It seems to me, that you would get a better connection forgoing the banana plugs and just binding down the speaker wire in the back of the AVR, but man, that is a pain in the @ss! Also, with 18 connections(7 channels, plus Zone 2, x2 for L&R), that would take a lot of time to bind each one!


As I am sure everyone knows, make sure that the AVR is OFF, before moving or changing any of the speaker connections. This will prevent any short.


----------



## xfett

I just use these http://www.nakamichiplug.com/product-0534E.html ...which you can find for cheap on ebay.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xfett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just use these http://www.nakamichiplug.com/product-0534E.html ...which you can find for cheap on ebay.



Get what you pay for with those.


----------



## xfett

Ya you do....and if you spend more than a couple of dollars for plugs your a fool.


----------



## nezff

I guess it doesn't matter what you pay when they break


----------



## xfett

Ill let you know when mine break....I guess there about due to break since making my cables in 2000. Sad for me.


----------



## nezff

Good for you.


----------



## docshmok

I recently bought a set of Klipsch HD500 speakers and found that the spring clips don't close tight enough to grasp bare speaker wire. I'm assuming that means either they are defective set or require one of these banana type plugs. Which type can I use for the spring loaded speaker jacks? Also, my AVR ( Onkyo 609 ) uses the wrap around terminals for the speaker wire. Any adaptors for those?


----------



## xfett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docshmok* /forum/post/21407226
> 
> 
> I recently bought a set of Klipsch HD500 speakers and found that the spring clips don't close tight enough to grasp bare speaker wire. I'm assuming that means either they are defective set or require one of these banana type plugs. Which type can I use for the spring loaded speaker jacks? Also, my AVR ( Onkyo 609 ) uses the wrap around terminals for the speaker wire. Any adaptors for those?



The Onkyo AVR TX-NR609 will accecpt a standard banana plug. It just inserts into the end of speaker terminal...like so http://greatchillyfly.hubpages.com/h...e-Banana-Plugs 



As for the spring loaded clips on the Klipsch HD500's they sound defective. Not sure if those can be replaced.


----------



## docshmok

Thanks I realized that about the receiver after I posted. As for the speakers, I used a pin-type adaptor from RS and they are a tight fit but get in enough to work. I dont like the fact that they are not a good fit and are a short waiting to happen so I am returning them and ordered some from monoprice to see if any will work. If not I shall return the speakers to PCRichards for a different set. It'll be a hassle though so I hope the pins work.


----------



## Q-Authority

I'm really surprised more people haven't chimed in regarding the WBT banana plugs. Yes, they are expensive, but they are absolutely worth it. I tried several of the cheaper variety and all they did was degrade the sound, compared to bare wire (drop off in treble was always very noticeable). If anything, the WBT plugs actually improved the sound quality, at least the bass anyway. Now how that is possible, I have no idea, but I'll take the results any day. I use them on all my speakers in a 7.1 setup, and I consider them a component now. If you factor in how long they will last, their expense is really rather practical.


----------



## xfett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q-Authority* /forum/post/21428894
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised more people haven't chimed in regarding the WBT banana plugs. Yes, they are expensive, but they are absolutely worth it. I tried several of the cheaper variety and all they did was degrade the sound, compared to bare wire (drop off in treble was always very noticeable). If anything, the WBT plugs actually improved the sound quality, at least the bass anyway. Now how that is possible, I have no idea, but I'll take the results any day. I use them on all my speakers in a 7.1 setup, and I consider them a component now. If you factor in how long they will last, their expense is really rather practical.



Serious ???


> Quote:
> I tried several of the cheaper variety and all they did was degrade the sound, compared to bare wire (drop off in treble was always very noticeable)



Well if you think the plugs are the weak link then why dont you solder your speaker wires directly to the speaker or crossover using pure silver solder??? Have you ever taken apart a speaker ??? The majority of speaker manufactures use cheap, small 14-18 AWG wire from the binding posts to the crossover to the speaker.


----------



## Q-Authority




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xfett* /forum/post/21432846
> 
> 
> Serious ???



Dead serious!










I did repeated testing, and every time the WBT bp's that I have provided more consistant bass response. For what it is worth, the metallic content of the bp makes considerably more difference than the outer plating, such as gold, etc. That is why most gold plated bp's are a complete waste of money (other than for simplistic use), as they use gold plating on relatively cheap metal materials. I convinced several of my friends to get rid of their cheap MC bp's after I showed them how much better bare wire sounded.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xfett* /forum/post/21432846
> 
> 
> Well if you think the plugs are the weak link then why dont you solder your speaker wires directly to the speaker or crossover using pure silver solder??? Have you ever taken apart a speaker ??? The majority of speaker manufactures use cheap, small 14-18 AWG wire from the binding posts to the crossover to the speaker.



Actually, I'm quite aware of the inner wiring/parts used for the majority of speakers, mine being no different, as far as I know. I suppose it comes down to the weak link in the chain.


And no, I'm not about to solder anything to my speaker terminals, thank you very much.


----------



## xfett

I got something else that will give you as you put it


> Quote:
> provided more consistant bass response



..... http://www.soundstage.com/equipment/...dark_field.htm . It should also give it tighter midbass.. LOL


----------



## Q-Authority

Wow, I WONDER IF THOSE WILL DO AS MUCH FOR MY SOUND AS THE GREEN FELT TIPPED RING AROUND THE EDGES OF ALL 1,000+ CDS THAT I HAVE (that took a while), AND THE MAGIC STONE CD TRANSPORT ISOLATORS?!

















If they weren't so ridiculously expensive I would consider a set, only because the Elrod power cords I have don't flex well, and I have to use small boxes, etc., to support them. These might look slightly better, but I'll come up with something on my own, thanks.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q-Authority* /forum/post/21428894
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised more people haven't chimed in regarding the WBT banana plugs. Yes, they are expensive, but they are absolutely worth it. I tried several of the cheaper variety and all they did was degrade the sound, compared to bare wire (drop off in treble was always very noticeable). If anything, the WBT plugs actually improved the sound quality, at least the bass anyway. Now how that is possible, I have no idea, but I'll take the results any day. I use them on all my speakers in a 7.1 setup, and I consider them a component now. If you factor in how long they will last, their expense is really rather practical.



please tell me you are joking... please...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q-Authority* /forum/post/21432997
> 
> 
> Dead serious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did repeated testing, and every time the WBT bp's that I have provided more consistant bass response. For what it is worth, the metallic content of the bp makes considerably more difference than the outer plating, such as gold, etc. That is why most gold plated bp's are a complete waste of money (other than for simplistic use), as they use gold plating on relatively cheap metal materials. I convinced several of my friends to get rid of their cheap MC bp's after I showed them how much better bare wire sounded.



after reading the above, i guess not...


----------



## tomandbeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xfett* /forum/post/21352835
> 
> 
> I just use these http://www.nakamichiplug.com/product-0534E.html ...which you can find for cheap on ebay.



+1


Can't hear any difference between these and the supposed "best", and my speakers don't get moved around much. Guess that's why mine aren't "broken" after a few years either.


----------

